# Sabino horses!



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

One parent has to be Sabino for it to be passed on.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There is only one form of Sabino that can be tested for, SB1, but many horses that exhibit phenotypical sabino markings test negative for SB1. It is not known at this time how many different genes may be expressing as what we call sabino. Sabino tends to affect the back legs of the horse first. It tends to leave chin white, and roaning along the edges of white markings, and sometimes scattered throughout the coat. Like any pattern, expression varies. At times, markings as small as a star are blamed on sabino, although in truth, it is difficult or impossible to tell what pattern a very minimal horse carries without testing. According to the current visual evidence, sabino does not cause blue eyes. Sabino, at least SB1, is an incomplete dominant gene, meaning that homozygous horses express much more white then heterozygous horses - hence the term "max white sabino." The only breed currently thought to lack sabino is the Icelandic Horse.

Copied from http://equine-color.info/content/white-patterns


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

What about Friesians? I have never seen a Friesian with leg markings. But then, I am not all that familiar with the breed. I just know I like 'em when I see 'em. :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There is more going on with display of white genes than we can see. Breeds like Friesians have been bred selectively for minimal or no white. The theory is that they have been bred not for a lack of white genes, but for a overload of white suppression genes. Most Friesian registries actually allow a small star on registered horses.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the information! How would I be able to tell if her mom is without doing a test? Also, how would I be able to tell if Paddy is sabino?


----------

